# Network Timeout



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

> Network Timeout
> 
> The server at www.saxontheweb.net is taking too long to respond.


I've been getting a few of these lately. Just had one end now.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Me too. I've PMed Harri to let him know about it.


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

I'll raise my hand to these too.


----------



## littlewailer (Jan 28, 2006)

Indeed.


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

Same here.


----------



## DixieSax (Jun 21, 2008)

Me too


----------



## saxphil (Mar 30, 2007)

I get them daily usually around noon and 4 pm,
can't navigate so I just get off.
I have mentioned it in other threads.


----------



## CountSpatula (Apr 22, 2006)

Could be a sign that your on SOTW too much


----------



## saxphil (Mar 30, 2007)

CountSpatula said:


> Could be a sign that your on SOTW too much


Yeah, I should get a life. :|


----------



## al9672 (Jan 6, 2008)

could be the SOTW or its hosting providers maintenance times.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Just had another big one.


----------



## saxphil (Mar 30, 2007)

Me too.
It usually gets worse around noon and 4 pm.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Yet another one just occurred.


----------



## littlewailer (Jan 28, 2006)

^^^

Yep.

Right as I was trying to post my Satriani Sues Coldplay thread which I had to go back, copy, wait for 10 minutes and then post.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Yes,
I do know that there are a few network timeouts on daily basis.
I tried to figure out more, but cannot do without my techie guy who has been too busy lately.
Attached a graph of past seven days' CPU Load:


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Additionally, since about a week, during the day (well, about 11:00 - 17:00 Central US time) my SOTW forum is reeeeaaaaallllllly sllllloooooooooooowwwwwwwwwww.
I'll post a response, and just sit here and wait for what seems like a very long time before it posts and I can continue.


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

gary said:


> Additionally, since about a week, during the day (well, about 11:00 - 17:00 Central US time) my SOTW forum is reeeeaaaaallllllly sllllloooooooooooowwwwwwwwwww.
> I'll post a response, and just sit here and wait for what seems like a very long time before it posts and I can continue.


Gary,

I think it's just taking into consideration that as we age our prostate enlarges and we need more potty breaks. It's just letting you know you need to go take a leak. SOTW is so thoughtful, no? :TGNCHK:

Just an FYI


----------



## saxphil (Mar 30, 2007)

Another one at 3:17 pm today.
Internet Explorer cannot display this webpage.
I was not able to get on until 3:29 pm.


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

Yes, welcome to the "TimeOUT Zone".....


----------



## saxphil (Mar 30, 2007)

Now go to your room!
And don't bother coming down for supper,
because you won't be getting any, mister!


----------



## Jazz Is All (Sep 28, 2007)

4:00 p.m. seems to be the witching hour for the server, because last night at 10 p.m. here in Spain it was down again. Maybe the server was just taking a pause for the cause and out in the alley getting some air and catching a smoke.

About an hour later when I tried it again, it said the site was down being serviced...or words to that effect. Sounds like a great gig!:TGNCHK:


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

And another time out in the land of SOTW.


----------



## CooolJazzz (Jul 20, 2008)

yeah...I don't know the details of where this site is hosted or how...but it may be time to look for a more reliable server. It's been particularly bad lately, but it seems to be a fairly regular occurrence ever since I signed up.


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

It's seems worse today for some reason....


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

It's even worse when you have an already sloooooowww dial-up connection.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

saxmanglen said:


> It's seems worse today for some reason....


I couldn't get through this aftenoon at all, so I just gave up.


----------



## stefank (Dec 20, 2004)

It's nice to know that it's not just us who are slow here in Tasmania.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Still happening in 2009!


----------



## musicislove (Oct 13, 2008)

Another timeout....I feel like I'm 5 again :TGNCHK:

Anyone know why it keeps happening?


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

2 more today, and it is REAAALLLLLLLY SLOOOOOOWWWWWW NNNOOOOOOWWWWWWWW.


----------



## spartacus (Jan 2, 2007)

Very slow today at 3:43 PM MST and 10:43 PM GMT. Will not load pages and this morning unable to log on.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Same for me too.

Gremlins?


----------



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

I got the 
The server at www.saxontheweb.net is taking too long to respond.​message twice earlier today, but the site seems fine now.


----------



## DixieSax (Jun 21, 2008)

Been really really bad this weekend, especially today.. Network timeouts, and just plain dog slow response.


----------



## Jazz Is All (Sep 28, 2007)

musicislove said:


> Another timeout....I feel like I'm 5 again :TGNCHK:
> 
> Anyone know why it keeps happening?


Clearly because we are bad boys and girls who say bad words and deserve a timeout. :TGNCHK:

Seriously though, it seems to slow down to a crawl at around 10 p.m. CET (central european time) which ironically was exactly when I was trying to open this thread last night to post this. LOL


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

+1
. . . . .


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

I like it when it hangs. Reminds me of the good old days.
You know... dial up.


----------



## saxphil (Mar 30, 2007)

4 pm to 5:30 pm today ,could not get on.
Finally gave up.


----------



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

I hate to say it, but the SOTW server performance is getting _really annoying_. :x


----------



## CountSpatula (Apr 22, 2006)

*deleted* sorry


----------



## saxphil (Mar 30, 2007)

CountSpatula said:


> Either you guys are on too much or just have bad luck . I've yet to experience said problems...


Hey Count,
Y' said that the last time.


----------



## CountSpatula (Apr 22, 2006)

saxphil said:


> Hey Count,
> Y' said that the last time.


Shows how little I'm on now days  I totally didn't remember.


----------

